# Phillippines - Vapers will be arrested



## Hooked (22/11/19)

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2019/11/19/Rodrigo-Duterte-vape-ban.html
19 Nov. 2019

"President Rodrigo Duterte issued a verbal order to ban the use and importation of vapes, following the first confirmed report of electronic cigarette or vaping-associated lung injury (EVALI) in the country.

Duterte said he is banning vapes because it is “toxic” and has not been approved the Food and Drug Administration (FDA).

“They're just killing people for money. I will ban it because it is not good because it is contrary to public safety,” Duterte told reporters during a late night press briefing on Tuesday.

*He also ordered the arrest of people who use vapes. [my highlights]*

“You cannot do it inside a room. That's full of s***. You contaminate people na hindi pa panahon mamatay [whose time to die has not come,]” he said ...

*The Health department [said that e-cigarettes] contain nicotine, ultra-fine particles, carcinogens, heavy metals, and volatile organic compounds..."*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)

*‘Kill that son of a b***h’: Duterte jokes about executing inventor of e-cigarettes*
https://coconuts.co/manila/news/kil...kes-about-executing-inventor-of-e-cigarettes/

"President Rodrigo Duterte has become suddenly obsessed with the alleged evils of vaping, so much so that yesterday he joked he would summarily execute the inventor of e-cigarettes — an insensitive gag considering all the, well, summary executions linked to his bloody drug war.

In a speech delivered during a government project launch in Taguig City, Duterte said in Filipino and English, “I don’t know the demon who invented that. I’m going to order a manhunt to look for him; I’m going to order an extra-judicial killing against that silly person.”

As his audience laughed, Duterte continued, “It’s true. When he comes here, where’s the cop? [I’ll tell him] ‘Kill that, that son of a b***h.'”

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## CashKat88 (23/11/19)

What a ******* lunatic, he is mad because big tobacco decided not to give him a year end bonus because vaping is killing their precious blood money industry, "1 person" allegedly has some lung disorder due to "Vaping" and a whole country loses their minds but Hundreds die every single day from Cigarettes and nobody bats an eyelash... Holiday destinations where i can vape are becoming more scarce.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> As his audience laughed, Duterte continued, “It’s true. When he comes here, where’s the cop? [I’ll tell him] ‘Kill that, that son of a b***h.'”



Duterte and his followers should be made aware of "DHMO" danger: https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html
so they can ban that as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stillwaters (23/11/19)

Thankfully, makers of e-juice have realised the serious dangers imposed by Dihydrogen Monoxide and generally do not use this this compound in the manufacture of their juice. If it is used it is in very small quantities.

Duterte and his followers should be immersed in a large body of Dihydrogen Monoxide for an extended period of time, actually, until they are no longer able to breathe.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)

alex1501 said:


> Duterte and his followers should be made aware of "DHMO" danger: https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html
> so they can ban that as well.



Interesting ... I'd never heard of DHMO before.


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)

Stillwaters said:


> Thankfully, makers of e-juice have realised the serious dangers imposed by Dihydrogen Monoxide and generally do not use this this compound in the manufacture of their juice. If it is used it is in very small quantities.
> 
> Duterte and his followers should be immersed in a large body of Dihydrogen Monoxide for an extended period of time, actually, until they are no longer able to breathe.



@Stillwaters For what reason would this be added to juice? Performance enhancing? I can just see my fingers flying over the keyboard!


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Interesting ... I'd never heard of DHMO before.



Dihydrogen monoxide aka DHMO awareness dates back to my high school days (1983-84) and keeps resurfacing every few years.
Despite all of the horrible facts, stated on the https://www.dhmo.org/facts.html being truthful, people and governments choose to give higher priority to the other issues (e.g. vaping).
There is also strong group of supporters of dihydrogen monoxide (only they call it hydrogen hydroxide) found here:
http://www.armory.com/~crisper/DHMO/
and the Material Safety Data Sheet found here: https://www.dhmo.org/msdsdhmo.html

It is all a sad proof how the facts about everything (and/or everyone) can be presented in such a way to fit the preferred narative.
This article may shed a bit more light on the origin and history of the DHMO awareness: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_parody

Now I'm going to hide

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/19)

Isn’t this the same fanatic president who called on the community to shoot the drug dealers and addicts themselves and almost triggered a civil war in his country? This guy is a public danger.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/11/19)

@Rob Fisher - dear Sir , I think now is the time to import a big qty of Philopino mods ,
before mod makers get shot as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stillwaters (25/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Stillwaters For what reason would this be added to juice? Performance enhancing? I can just see my fingers flying over the keyboard!


@Hooked, DMHO could occasionally be used to thin e-juice without increasing levels of PG, to which some people have a sensitivity. This is used more by DIY juice makers and not really by commercial juice makers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/19)

What's going to happen to vicious ant?


----------



## Hooked (26/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Isn’t this the same fanatic president who called on the community to shoot the drug dealers and addicts themselves and almost triggered a civil war in his country? This guy is a public danger.



@Grand Guru Yep, same guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

